# 7740 oil seal leak



## turbolium (Nov 24, 2013)

hi,

my question is regarding a 96 new Holland 7740 with about 8000 hrs.
I use this machine for snow removal 3-4 months out of the year.
last year I developed a hydraulic oil leak between the engine and transmission, it was dripping from the cotter pin below and running down the drive shaft guard.
I did some research and I was told from several mechanics it was either the seal or one of the oil transfer hoses leaking and it would be around 10 hrs. to split the engine from the trans. and those parts would be relatively inexpensive.
I decided to bring it to a new Holland dealer for the repair.
yesterday I received a call from the service manager and he told me the cause was a defective damper plate and it was the broken springs which caused the damage to the seal around the shaft and that the shaft was scared and needed to be re worked and the total hours would be 24 plus the damper and the seal.
Ive tried to find diagrams to help me understand the scenario and I plan to pay them a visit t.m.
I guess my question is whether this sounds right, I mean does taking out that shaft really take 14 hours ?
Kinda new to tractors but i'm doing my best to catch up and learn on the go, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, thank-you.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy turboliuum,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum.

Attached are diagrams illustrating your clutch and transmission shafts. 

See the clutch disc (item #1) on the clutch diagram. It has dampener springs on the hub plate to absorb shock loading. 

I guess they are saying that some of these springs have broken and pieces of them have damaged the spline on the input shaft to the transmission. See item #29 on the transmission diagram. 

They may have to remove the transmission to access both ends to remove components from the front and rear of the transmission to get down to the input shaft. Big job. 

You will have to be the judge on the shaft/spline damage. Can they file/grind off the burrs and make it work? You'll have to see it and pass judgement. 

Make them explain what all they have to do.


----------



## turbolium (Nov 24, 2013)

thank you for the info.
I don't see any attachments but you've helped me understand the situation, guess I was kinda hoping there was an intermediate shaft in there.
I'm going to the dealer first thing t.m and in light of what you've said that groove gonna have to be pretty deep for me to take apart the trans. I assume the seal is flush with the housing and just there to stop oil from escaping in which case I can fix it with epoxy, did it on my skidoo when my clutch exploded, worked fine, no issues.
going to snap some pics and post them t.m 
thxs.


----------



## turbolium (Nov 24, 2013)

well apparently there was a mis communication and the shaft was already removed and sent to the machine shop by the time I got there, guess i'm gonna have to bite the bullet on this one.


----------

